
FDA Grants Breakthrough Therapy Designation for MDMA Psychotherapy for PTSD - anythingnonidin
http://www.maps.org/news/media/6786-press-release-fda-grants-breakthrough-therapy-designation-for-mdma-assisted-psychotherapy-for-ptsd,-agrees-on-special-protocol-assessment-for-phase-3-trials
======
anythingnonidin
"It’s my pleasure to share the most important research update that has ever
taken place in @MAPS’ 31-year history:
[http://maps.org/breakthrough"](http://maps.org/breakthrough")

[https://twitter.com/RickDoblin/status/901667709171113985](https://twitter.com/RickDoblin/status/901667709171113985)

"Go Rick!

It's well past time to stop giggling/shaming/incarcerating & start the healing
by scientific study of schedule 1 pharmaceuticals."

[https://twitter.com/EricRWeinstein/status/901866089381978112](https://twitter.com/EricRWeinstein/status/901866089381978112)

For most of my life, I'd never donated to any organizations. I didn't consider
myself the type of person that actively donated yet - I was more about
building up resources so that I could donate in the future. But my first
donation was to MAPS last year, and I found it to be rewarding even though it
was a small amount (~0.5% of yearly income) - it increased my sense of
ownership over my future + the future of the world.

